# .25-06 Loads



## tumblebuck (Feb 17, 2004)

Since my .243 is too small to shoot deer with :wink: ...I went out and bought myself a .25-06. I don't reload nor do I plan on. I'm curious what kind of factory loads you guys use? Any pro's/con's for the different loads? Any loads that work good on both deer and yotes?

Anybody use the 90 grain loads? Good for coyotes but for deer?


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

I would stick with the 120's, better performance ballistically downrange, and better performance with added weight.

I would probably try several brands and see what the gun likes. The federal premiums would be the way I would go, as long as the gun shoots them, with one of the better bullets avaibable for them.


----------



## OneShotOneKill (Feb 13, 2004)

*Good choice the 25-06 Remington cartridge is excellent!*

Find ammunition loaded with 100 grain premium bullets for deer in your 243 Winchester, and 117 to 120 grain bullets for your 25-06 Remington.

243 Winchester varmint loaded are easily to locate with 55 grain Nosler ballistic tips or 58 grain Hornady V-Max's. You should be able to find 85 grain varmint bullets loaded for the 25-06 Remington.

*Go to the links below and read some reviews about factory ammo!*

http://www.midwayusa.com/rewriteabrowse ... 3***690***

http://www.midwayusa.com/rewriteabrowse ... 3***690***


----------



## Whelen35 (Mar 9, 2004)

I have not shot any factory rounds in my 25-06, but for deer, it is hard to beat the 115gr nosler partition. The various 117-120gr bullets will serve you very well, as well as a 100gr barns-x if you can find it in a factory load. For varmits, the 75gr hornady bullet is very good as is the 85gr nosler BT. For larger varmits, the 100gr nosler BT is very good, and you could use these for varmits, and then use the partition in 100gr for deer. I do know that you don't want light bullets for deer. At the speed the 25-06 will send them, they will perform very poorly on things weighing more than about 40lbs. Good luck, and you will fing the 25-06 much better at takeing deer than the 243.


----------



## SniperPride (Sep 20, 2004)

anything that ends in 06 I dont buy :wink:


----------



## skunky (Nov 7, 2004)

My Rem 700 easily shoots 1/2' groups with factory ammo and Sierra gamekings. I've tried 115gr Barnes X and 100gr XLC's with absolutely poor results using my usual H4831 and H4350 loads, and yes I have set off the lans. does anyone have a load they wish to share?


----------



## dreadnotmysig40 (Nov 8, 2004)

I use Reloader 22 with a Hornady 100 grn bullet. VERY effective!
I will have to look at my book later to tell you the grains.


----------

